# Phenomenal Phenomenon



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

With the weather being so nice I thought I would try out my new Phenomenon by AF. 
This is not really a review, more initial observations. To start with the vehicle was very shiny and well protected before application so it was only foamed and washed. I have no idea how that will affect longevity but I was not concerned about that today.

So I can say the following about the product. It was exceptionally easy to apply with a foam applicator by hand. The smell was very pleasant should that matter and it cured virtually panel by panel. Buffing off was also very easy, in fact I would say "buffing" is not applicable, no dust and no smearing. I like that because there is less chance of causing any marks on the clearcoat. In summary, a pleasure to use.

The end result


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for post, can't wait to use it


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What's the quoted durability on bare paint?

Gonz.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sounds promising and that looks really nice.

Just received mine today but not sure when I will try it out as I have prepped my car for winter already using AF Tough Coat.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Is this a similar / same product as CG Blacklight ?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Personally, I have a suspicion this isn't much different from Power Seal.


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Only difference I can see if power seal is applied by machine and this is by hand.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

At the end of the day, we all got 20% off of our orders and a FREE bottle of an AF product. 

Surly there's no need for criticism as to what it was, or is??

Maybe I'm missing the point?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I almost edited the original post but will add here. After a trip out today I was very impressed with the overall finish. As I said, the car was very shiny before application but in no way did this product diminish the look and what I did notice is it felt incredibly smooth when touched, those of you that have this will see what I mean. It explains why it wiped off so easily.

I know AF sell wax (or hybrids) and one of them is my favourite of all but this product is so kind to the paint, it does make me consider sticking to sealants. I also have Toughcoat but currently believe this is better.


----------



## CoolChris2k16 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info, not used a sealant before, was waiting for someone to do a small review, mine came on Thursday and can't wait to try it out

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

I received mine earlier in the week along with my pot of fusion. Now I'm stuck with which one to use.

I've had a quick look at the phenomenon along side power seal. They definitely seem different, phenomenon is a thinner consistency and smells alot less of solvents.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Since Phenomenon was applied 8 days ago this car has not been washed or had anything added. It has been garaged at night but has been out during the day. This is what happened upon first contact with rain today.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

This was an experiment which I was not going to post but in view of what I saw today....

Products were applied 4 days ago, I intended to include others but the rain put paid to that. The car will be outside over the coming months.










Afternoon same day of application.










This was this morning.



















Now as it stands the Sonax which offers the "grabbiest" surface of the three is moving more water and has done each day. Interesting how the AF product appears to darken the paint when wet.

I will keep a watch on this and update.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

interesting how dark the phenomenon looks compared to the others


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow that Sonax looks very impressive. 


Gonz.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Wow that Sonax looks very impressive.
> 
> Gonz.


It has really surprised me. I bought a few in the year cheap at ECP. TBH, I thought it looked a bit feable so had not tried it on anything other than my bike. I think I need to compare it to BSD because it is behaving the same. Of couse BSD can go on top of it and it has been mentioned the combination is great.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't want to be to critical but I don't like how the paint has darkened with the AF sealant. 

Gonz.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I don't want to be to critical but I don't like how the paint has darkened with the AF sealant.
> 
> Gonz.


Maybe because of the dye used in its manufacturing.....it's why I only used their spray wax once.....turned the Frozen White Mondeo paint a very light pink!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Wow that Sonax looks very impressive.
> 
> Gonz.


Never used it before Gonz, well mate it's a cracker:thumb: the way it sheets is fantastic a must buy from ECP great on Windows, wheels and plastics


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

chongo said:


> Never used it before Gonz, well mate it's a cracker:thumb: the way it sheets is fantastic a must buy from ECP great on Windows, wheels and plastics


Heard a lot about it, might just give it a go.

Cheers

Gonz.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Think this has turned into the phenomenal Sonax thread. This is today and no wash has taken place on this part of the car since application










This was applied a week ago. I would add this paint needs a good polish but Sonax applied for protection over winter having seen the bonnet, quite impressive.










So the Phenomenon is looking a bit lack lustre at this time, maybe a wash will revive it?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ow, that's not looking good. Was it applied on top of anything


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

chongo said:


> Ow, that's not looking good. Was it applied on top of anything


Hopefully you mean the Phenomenon :lol:. The Sonax on the roof was applied to a washed car that has some oxidation, hence needs a polish. The bonnet was given a polish with the da followed by a wipe with ipa before anything was applied. I think for paintwork that is untouched the Sonax is doing pretty well tbh. I need to be careful with the polish, it is old paint and when I get time it will get the full works and the aim is to keep it up.


----------

